# Mixing different styles of doors



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys. 

I have 6 panel doors throughout the house but was thinking of getting some Santa Fe style doors for the closets. They are bypass closets and the doors will be 24 inches wide each (two doors for each closet.) 

I think the 24 inch 6 panel doors look funny. I have one as a bathroom door. 

Santa Fe styled door

6 paneled door


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Given a choice, I would stick with the 6 panel doors for the closets.
I have 24" on my bathroom's and don't think they look funny...as a matter
of fact, as I type this I am looking at a 24" on my closet in the den, and it looks fine. I like interior doors all to match, also I don't care for the arch
on the top of the santa Fe door...did you read the one review?


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Given a choice, I would stick with the 6 panel doors for the closets.
> I have 24" on my bathroom's and don't think they look funny...as a matter
> of fact, as I type this I am looking at a 24" on my closet in the den, and it looks fine. I like interior doors all to match, also I don't care for the arch
> on the top of the santa Fe door...did you read the one review?


The top two panels on mine are rectangular, because the door is so narrow. I know there is really no way to get away from that because of the space constraints.


----------



## pesos (Nov 6, 2011)

I had birch hollow core doors in the house and some closets had louver doors, which I did not like. I went with 6 panel hardwood slabs and converted every room this way.

My closets (bath and bedrooms) are using (2) 24" as sliders and all room doors are using 28" or 30" wide as same 6 panel. I think it flows better to keep everything the same in the house, IMO. A single 24" 6 panel is still
a better choice than switching styles to the Santa Fe.


----------

